# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ > Các sản phẩm mới > Linh Kiện Máy Tính >  Bạn sẽ lựa chọn một cuộc đời nhàm chán hay hạnh phúc

## thienvietjsc001

Bạn sẽ lựa chọn một cuộc đời nhàm chán hay hạnh phúc?
 Tìm mục đích chính của đời bạn

 Thoureau đã từng nói: "Hãy đi theo sự chỉ đường của những giấc mơ."

 Nghe có vẻ xa vời nhưng thật sự mục đích của cuộc đời bạn đang ở trong chính bạn. Tự tin vào bản thân, quyết định của mình đi nhé, chẳng có ai hiểu bạn cần gì hơn chính bạn đâu.

 Ngừng đóng vai nạn nhân

 Sự thật rằng đời không công bằng, bạn nên chấp nhận điều đó. Khi khó khăn, bạn có thể gục ngã, có thể mệt mỏi, có thể chán chường nhưng sau đó thì đứng dậy đi. Ai cũng trải qua thế thôi, chẳng lẽ bạn định trở thành người yếu đuối đến như thế mãi ư?

 Đừng viện cớ

 Khi người ta có ý tưởng để hành động, người ta tìm cách. Còn khi người ta muốn bỏ cuộc thì sẽ tìm lý do để viện cớ.

 Đừng giống họ. Hãy nhận lấy trách nhiệm cho chính hành động của mình, đừng tự khiến mình bi quan và yếu đuối hơn.

 Đừng phí thời gian

 Thời gian là vàng đấy, đừng lãng phí nó. Đến khi đã trải qua rất nhiều sóng gió trên đời bạn sẽ thấy nỗi ân hận lớn mà ai cũng rút ra đó chính là đã để lãng phí thời gian.

 Ra khỏi vùng an toàn

 Để sống không hối hận, hãy mạo hiểm và dũng cảm. Con ếch sẽ chỉ thấy khoảng trời bé bằng cái miệng giếng bởi nó không vượt qua cái giếng ấy để ra ngoài.

 Bỏ những mối quan hệ không cần thiết

 Không phải cứ có nhiều bạn bè, nhiều mối quan hệ là tốt đâu. Có những người có thể sẽ cản trở sự phát triển của bạn, có những người hay suy nghĩ tiêu cực thì lại kéo theo tâm trạng của bạn chùng xuống. Thế nên hãy chọn lọc bạn bè và dành thời gian cho những mối quan hệ cần thiết thôi nhé.

 Hãy sáng tạo

 Hãy biến những gì bạn nghĩ thành hành động đi, đó là món quà của cuộc sống mà bạn nên tận dụng để khiến cuộc đời mình có ý nghĩa và nhiều màu sắc hơn đó.

 Dành thời gian cho gia đình và bạn bè

 Các mối quan hệ đều cần thiết, nhưng hãy xác định cái nào là quan trọng nhất để chia thời gian và mối quan tâm cho hợp lý. Đặc biệt là gia đình và những người bạn thân thiết, hãy về nhà thăm gia đình khi có thời gian, liên lạc thường xuyên với bạn bè nhé. Họ chính là nguồn động lực của bạn đấy.

 Sống cho hiện tại

 Hôm qua là lịch sử, ngày mai là điều bí ẩn và hôm nay là món quà. Thế nên hôm nay mới được gọi là hiện tại - present - món quà.

 Làm những gì mình thích

 Có rất nhiều người cứ chịu đựng công việc mà mình không thích, rồi stress khiến người lúc nào cũng khó chịu và mệt mỏi. Nếu có thể thay đổi thì thay đổi đi. Còn nếu không thì hãy thay đổi cách nghĩ để bản thân được thoải mái hơn. Đừng quá cố chấp làm gì.

 Quan tâm đến bản thân mình

 Đừng chờ đợi vào việc người khác quan tâm mình, tại sao chính bạn không làm điều đó đi, còn đợi ai nữa chứ. Chỉ khi bạn yêu thương bản thân, quan tâm bản thân mình thì mới luôn vui vẻ, yêu đời và người ta mới yêu bạn được. Sẽ chẳng ai muốn yêu một người mà ngay cả bản thân mình cũng không trân trọng.

 Không ngừng học hỏi

 Cuộc sống có vô vàn những điều mới mẻ để khiến người ta không nhàm chán, thế nên hãy học hỏi và không ngừng học hỏi để thấy cuộc sống luôn thú vị nhé.

 Giúp đỡ người khác

 Cho yêu thương chính là nhận yêu thương và niềm vui, thế nên đừng ngại ngần giúp đỡ người khác khi có thể nhé.

 Hãy tin rằng con đường bạn đang đi là đúng đắn

 Có một câu nói rất hay rằng: "Tất cả trí thông minh của loài người được chứa trong hai từ đó là chờ đợi và hy vọng."

 Nếu bạn nghĩ và hy vọng thì bạn sẽ chiến thắng. Thế nên đừng bao giờ mất niềm tin.

----------

